

Show HN: Our first iOS app built on Bootstrap 3 - Fa773NM0nK
https://medium.com/p/f23d6ace540a

======
JRFuentes7
Cool app + demo. One thought is that I want to see a map, calculation, and/or
proof as to why that's the shortest route. Perhaps you can show me the
distance for this route, and tell me how much better it is (by %) than the
median and worst routes.

Also, please tell me whether it's the shortest route by miles (by car routes?
walking routes? bike routes? as the bird flies?) or time.

~~~
Fa773NM0nK
Great Idea!

Being mobile first, we dropped this plan in favour of reducing clutter.

We'll consider putting this info in a separate view.

